# [gelöst] Fluxbox: Konsolenprogramm aus Menü starten

## solos

Hallo Forum,

ich möchte gerne aus dem Fluxbox Menü heraus einige Konsolenprogramme starten.

Mit [exec] (nmap) {konsole --noclose -e nmap -h} wird zwar die Konsole mit dem Programm geöffnet, bleibt auch dank --noclose offen, leider fehlt aber der Prompt danach, so das ich mit der Konsole nicht mehr viel anfangen kann.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich eine Konsole aufrufe die etwas ausführt und trotzdem noch danach Befehle entgegen nimmt?

Evtl. irgendwas mit einem Startscript basteln...? Leider fehlen mir die Ideen.

Grüße

solosLast edited by solos on Thu Mar 12, 2009 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl hinten dran einfach noch ein "&& /bin/bash" dranhängen.

Oder etwas vergleichbares.

----------

## Necoro

Neuen Tab innerhalb der Konsole verwenden?  :Smile: 

/edit: Fluxbox -- und dann Konsole als Terminal ... das ist schon ne komische Mischung  :Smile: 

/edit2: Mit Terminal hab ich das folgendermaßen hinbekommen: terminal -x sh -c 'htop && exec bash'

Ein reines "terminal -x 'htop && bash'" ging nicht - daher der umständliche Weg über zwei shells  :Wink: 

----------

## avx

Sinnvoll wäre vielleicht, dass && durch ein ; zu ersetzen, mag ja vorkommen, dass mal ein Programm keinen ordentlichen exit macht...

----------

## solos

Die konsole war nur erstmal als Beispiel weil ich die am besten kenne. Habs jetzt mit aterm und folgendem Befehl hinbekommen: aterm -e sh -c 'PROGRAMM; exec bash' 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!  :Very Happy: 

----------

